# Unbekanntes Liliengewächs



## Helmstein (1. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe am Teich die hier abgebildete Pflanzenart:

 

Auf dem Foto sieht man in der Mitte die ursprüngliche Pflanze, die einfach so aus lehmiger Ufergrabenerde gewachsen ist.
Nach 6 Wochen war das Teil erwachsen und bildete links und rechts daneben neue Triebe, die jetzt schon fast genau so groß sind wie die Mutterpflanze.

Was es nicht ist: Wasserschwertlilie oder __ Wieseniris - die stehen an anderer Stelle im Ufergraben und sehen auch anders aus.

Was könnte es sein?

LG
Helmi


----------



## chromis (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hi,

ich würde sagen, dass es sich um __ Rohrkolben(Typha latifolia) handelt.
Sollte es tatsächlich dies Pflanze sein, dann ist Deine Folie in Gefahr!


----------



## Elfriede (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hallo Helmi,

ich bin zwar keine besondere Pflanzenkennerin, aber für mich sehen deine unbekannten Pflanzen wie breitblättrige __ Rohrkolben aus. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Rainer war schneller als ich und kennt sich auch besser mit Pflanzen aus, also werden es sicher __ Rohrkolben sein.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Helmstein (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hallo Elfriede, hallo Chromis,

danke für die schnelle Antwort - aber der __ Rohrkolben ist es definitiv nicht, der sitzt am anderen Ende des Teiches und sieht anders aus und ist auch fast 2m hoch.

Die Folie in Gefahr?
Soweit mir NG auf Anfrage mitgeteilt hat, steht das nur beim __ Schilfrohr bzw. dem breitblättrigen Rohrkolben zu befürchten - beides habe ich nicht im Graben.

LG
Helmi


----------



## Eugen (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Was haltet ihr davon :

__ Igelkolben


----------



## Elfriede (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

__ Igelkolben würde ich ausschließen, denn seine Blätter haben eine stark ausgeprägte Mittelrippe, die auf dem eingestellten Foto zu sehen sein müsste. An der dreieckigen Basis der Blätter ist der Igelkolben auch  zu erkennen. 

Ich habe auf __ Rohrkolben getippt, weil die Oberseiten der glatten Blätter auf dem Foto, die für Rohrkolben typische Wölbung aufweisen. Wie schon oben erwähnt, bin ich keine gute Pflanzenkennerin, aber die zwei genannten Pflanzen habe ich in meinem Teich und sie sind mir deshalb vertraut.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

hallo Elfriede,

wo du recht hast,hast du recht. 

Ich nehme den __ Igelkolben mal zurück.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hallo Helmi,

ich sage das ist ein __ Kalmus, hab ich auch im Teich,
ungefährlich für die Folie, aber stark Rhizomen bildend.
Guter Nährstoffzehrer, ich find Ihn schön. Sieht aus
wie die gelbe __ Schwertlilie, nur ohne Blüten  

mehr dazu hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalmus_(Art)

hab ich auch nicht gewußt, Kalmus ist sogar im
Cola und die Wurzel macht high :crazy 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hi Helmi,

das Gewächs ist eindeutig ein __ Rohrkolben (dieser ähnlich wie bei dem Musaceen aufgebaute "Scheinstamm" ist bei keiner anderen Teichpflanze vorhanden), wahrscheinlichst Typha latifolia .

PS. Aber keine Angst um die Folie, Rohrkolben löchern keine !!! Folie , dafür sind die Rhizome viel zu weich und an der "Spitze" gerundet. Sehr viel leichter können neben __ Schilf, __ Blutweiderich (Lythrum salicaria), Wasserschwertlilie (__ Iris pseudacorus), __ Kalmus (Acorus calamus), der Folie gefährlich werden da diese verholzende Rhizome haben (man kann ja mal versuchen mit ner Bockwurst aus dem Glas ein Stück 0,5er Folie zu durchstechen - ne Bockwurst hat in etwa die selbe Konsistenz wie ein frisches Rohrkolbenrhizom).

MfG Frank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

also schmalblättriger Rohri ist es nicht, echter __ kalmus auch nicht, sieht fast aus wie ne einheimische __ schwertlilie oder ...   oder kanns auch eine spezielle rohri art sein - diese riesendinger vielleicht ? 

+ vielleicht meldet sich hierzu der werner und kann uns da was zu sagen +

jetz bin ich aber durcheinander  , hier im Forum wurde viel geschrieben das der (Schmalblättrige) __ Rohrkolben die Folie löchern kann und dieser nicht im Teich sein sollte.

Meinen hatte ich deshalb rausgenommen und in einem Mörtelkübel gesetzt, den Topf in den ich ihn gepflanzt hatte kann man nicht mehr erkennen so zugewurzelt ist er, ich gebe hier allerdings dem Frank recht - die wurzeln sind alle butterweich,... noch

mein kalmus hat eher ein sehr geringes wurzelwachstum

gibt es einen thread darüber welche pflanzen man alle nicht in den teich setzten sollte wegen folie löchern ? oder wollen wir mal einen neuen machen ?


----------



## Trautchen (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es einen thread darüber welche pflanzen man alle nicht in den teich setzten sollte wegen folie löchern ? oder wollen wir mal einen neuen machen ?




Hi Ralf, ich glaube das gab es schon mal, kann mich dunkel erinnern. Ist aber eeeewig her. Hab´s jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht gefunden...


----------



## Helmstein (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hallo Leute,

ich habs mir schon gedacht - wird nicht leicht zu bestimmen sein.
Definitiv kein __ Kalmus - habe ich 2 Stück, sehen anders aus.
Auch kein schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben - steht im Ufergraben und sieht auch anders aus.

Sobald ich Zeit finde werde ich ein besseres Foto einstellen.

Das merkwürdige an der Sache:
Die Ufergrabenerde an der Stelle ist definitiv aus einer ganz anderen Ecke unseres Gartens - mehr Lehmanteil als sonstwas.
Interessant dabei, dass es ein kleines Häufchen Erde war, das etwa seit einem Jahr dort lag bevor es im Ufergraben Verwendung fand.

Da ich den Teich erst im Frühjahr bepflanzt habe, kann das auch keine Saatkeimung irgendeiner Teichpflanze sein.

Aber zunächst einmal recht herzlichen Dank für die Antworten, wir werden es noch rauskriegen!

LG
Helmi


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hallo Helmi,

es gibt so viele verschiedene __ Kalmus Arten,
aber vor Ort sieht mans natürlich besser als
auf dem Foto.
Sind die 2 neu Triebe rechts und links mit
dem mittleren Trieb durch ein Rhizom verbunden?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## chromis (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hi Frank,

Werner scheint T.latiofolia für wesentlich gefährlicher zu halten.
Auf seiner Seite warnt er eindringlich vor dieser Art:


> Eine absolut üble Wahl für den Folienteich! Wie das echte __ Schilf, kann auch diese Pflanze mit ihren spitzigen Rhizomen mit Leichtigkeit jede Folie durchbohren. Außerdem breitet sie sich von allen Arten am stärksten aus. Wenn Sie sie dennoch im Folienteich pflegen wollen, dann halten Sie sie unbedingt in einem stabilen Gefäß und schneiden Sie konsequent alles ab, was über den Rand ins freie Wasser wachsen will.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hi Rainer,

Breitblättrige __ Rohrkolben haben keine!!! spitzen Rhizome  (an der Wachstumsspitze sind sie weiß, weich wie ne Bockwurst - lassen sich mit zwei Fingern leicht zerdrücken - und rund). Ich selbst habe 14 Jahre lang, alle drei Jahre rund 20qm Typha latifolia aus meinem Teich entfernt (die Folie müsste eigentlich aussehen wie ein Schweizer Käse nach der Aussage - " Typha latifolia durchdringt mühelos jede Folie" - ich hab die Folie trotzdem für mein Moorbeet wiederverwendet  da sie trotz 14 Jahre schwerster Bearbeitung durch "hochgefährliche" Rohrkolbenrhizome (und dem drauf rumlaufen beim roden ) aussah wie frisch verlegt . Selbst die Billigstfolie von meinem Bachlauf haben die Massen von Rohrkolbensämlingen dadrin nie geschaft zu löchern (die wurde aber von einem __ Kalmus perforiert - eher gesagt überdehnt). 
Ich hab mal ein Foto von nem Kumpel gezeigt bekommen, die einem Teich reparieren sollten wo angeblich Rohrkolben die Folie durchlöchert haben. Die Rohrkolben waren zwar durch die Folie gewachsen , aber nur da wo sich Wühlmäuse durch die massenhaft vorhanden Falten (wegen eines akuten Baufehler) gebissen hatten. Die Rohrkolbenrhizome haben die Löcher der Mäuse dann nur zum Ausbruch in deren Gänge genutzt 

Das ist so ein Aberglaube wie das, das Piranhas nie vergesellschaftet werden können, sich gegenseitig totbeißen und alles anfallen was zu ihnen ins Wasser gerät - ich bin aber erst ein einziges Mal von einem meiner gebissen worden und das nur weil er sich nicht unter einer Wurzel verstecken konnt, da dort gerad eines der Buntbarschpaare ein Gelege hatte und er von ihnen attakiert wurde. Dürfte auch schon seit Jahren keine Finger und Hände mehr haben 

@Andy,

Kalmus gibt es nicht sehr viele Arten . Es gibt deren nur 2. Acorus calamus und Acorus gramineus

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

@ Frank:

also ich kenne:

- Acorus calamus var. americanus
- Acorus calamus L.
- Acorus gramineus Sol. ex Aiton
- Acorus gramineus ssp. gramineus
- Acorus gramineus ssp. pusillus
- Acorus calamus var. angustatus
- Acorus xiangyeus Z.Y.Zhu

und 

- Acorus latifolius Z.Y.Zhu

Der letzte, genannt Breitblättriger __ Kalmus
hat mit __ Rohrkolben und dem Bild von Helmi
eine erstaunliche Ähnlichkeit.

Vielleicht überprüfst Du Deine "zementierte"
Aussage nochmal  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## karsten. (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hallo

das wird nicht nötig sein Andy  

Art ,Sorte, Varität sind einfach fest"zementierte" Begriffe 

verfügbar sind wohl nur 2 _Arten_ 

Kalmus 

ich sehe :shock 
auf dem Foto rechts und links __ Rohrkolben und in der Mitte __ Kalmus

mfG


----------



## Eugen (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hallo Andy

na,so ganz unrecht hat Frank nicht.

Ich habe auch mal gelernt,dass es nur 2 Arten gibt.
A. calamus  und A. gramineus

Wenn man will,kann man noch den A.americanus dazuzählen,der aber auch eine Unterart sein könnte.
Über die chinesischen Arten streiten sich auch noch die Geister.

Deine restlichen "Arten" sind - wie du ja selbst geschrieben hast - Varietäten (var.) oder Unterarten (ssp.)

Sorry, taxonomisch hat Frank sehr wohl recht.
Das hat nix mit "zement" zu tun, sondern mit wissenschaftlicher Systematik, die allerdings auch einem bestimmten Wandel unterliegt.

Edit : Karsten war schneller


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hallo Eugen und Karsten,

geht ja nicht drum wer Recht hat,
wir wollen ja nur der guten Helmi
helfen und wenn Karsten auch __ Kalmus
sieht... 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

Hi,

auch wenns kein __ Kalmus ist (ist ein __ Rohrkolben) . Der mittlere ist identisch mit linken und rechten - dieselbe Blattform, Blattfarbe, Färbung am Blattansatz, Anordnung der Blätter
Helmi, rupf ein Stück vom Blatt ab, zerreibe es zwischen den Fingern und riech dran. Riecht es angenehm (Kalmus ist auch in vielen Kräuterlikören, Kräuterbonbons ect. zu finden) ist es Kalmus, riechts net doll bzw. nach nichts Typha . Der Typha kann sehr wohl als Samen gekommen sein. Die Sämlinge können schon nach wenigen Wochen riesig sein wenn der Boden nahrhaft ist:crazy

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Liliengewächs*

N'abend.

Diese Aussage 


__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sämlinge können schon nach wenigen Wochen riesig sein wenn der Boden nahrhaft ist


kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ich hatte in meinen __ Iris-Aufzuchtschalen eine ganz besonders schnellwüchsige Iris (dachte ich), bis sie sich beim genaueren Hinsehen doch als __ Rohrkolben entpuppte. :shock 
Und ich hatte da ganz sicher keinen ausgesät oder eingepflanzt.


----------

